# Getting Power Through 02 Pathfinder Firewall



## Clymax (Aug 22, 2007)

I've searched the posts and I can't find a diffinitive answer for this question: "Where is the firewall hole on a 2002 Pathfiner." I'm getting ready to install a sub and I'm trying to get setup to do this as efficiently as possible. I really don't want to drill. Thank you in advance for your help. 
Jeff


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

pull back your carpet and look for the plug, if you can easily access it on the same side as the battery drill a hole...

i had to do this with my DD neon, not because i couldnt find the hole or it wasnt on the battery side, i had to dril because the hole wasnt big enough to fit ZERO guage.


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

I couldnt find the hole on my car, so i just run the wires up the side step things and run it to the battery by going underneath the front fender


----------

